# *should* Lance retire?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Does anyone share the feeling that Lance should now retire, at least from the Tour? He's won more Tours, and finished this year (almost) clearly dominant. He's done it all. There's nothing left to prove. He has plenty of money, and likely could continue to make millions per year for a while from endorsements even without racing.

Will going for more risk him coming off as greedy, and also risk losing and going out will less prestige than he has now? Will some anti-fans get so peeved at seeing him dominate (assuming continues to) that someone interferes with the race? Should he quit while he's ahead?

I'm leaning towards retire now.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Nothing left to prove in the TdF*

If he goes for another one, the is nothing left to win and a lot he could possibly loose.

I would like to see him use his influence in getting a couple of US races on the worldwide cycling map. And maybe branch out into some other races in Europe to put to bed the rumbling that he can only win the TdF.

There is a lot LA could do to help racing in the US. 



DougSloan said:


> Does anyone share the feeling that Lance should now retire, at least from the Tour? He's won more Tours, and finished this year (almost) clearly dominant. He's done it all. There's nothing left to prove. He has plenty of money, and likely could continue to make millions per year for a while from endorsements even without racing.
> 
> Will going for more risk him coming off as greedy, and also risk losing and going out will less prestige than he has now? Will some anti-fans get so peeved at seeing him dominate (assuming continues to) that someone interferes with the race? Should he quit while he's ahead?
> 
> I'm leaning towards retire now.


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

he should do other races and prove himself.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Philosophical tangent*



DougSloan said:


> There's nothing left to prove.


Who's to say he's in this to prove anything? There are plenty of stories of folks who could win everything in their specialty, but choose not to even race simply because they participate just because they enjoy it. Is Lance racing to prove he can, or is Lance racing because he likes to race? I believe he does to because he enjoys it, and when he ceases to enjoy it he will retire from it regardless of how he's been placing at the time.

Engage life head on. Live it on your own terms as best you can.
Some seek fame and glory, some seek to win, others simply seek their own limits and let someone else keep track if need be. Today's race tells me Lance races because he wants to, if he were out to prove something he'd try to win every single stage in the Tour. Perhaps he will next year, and then he could retire. 

For me I think I'll go for a bicycle ride this afternoon simply for the enjoyment of it.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

No.

He should go until he doesn't feel like racing anymore. He should win seven if he can. He should be as greedy as he can be and win everything he can. It's not his fault he's too good at what he does. Oh, wait, actually some of that is his fault. He works harder than most.

Back when Cal Ripken was going to break Lou Gehrig's consecutive game record, a lot of people were saying Cal should go one more game, then sit out, in deference to Gehrig. I thought that was the most idiotic thing I've ever heard. First of all, Gehrig has long been dead, so he's not going to be upset. Second, I don't recall Gehrig sitting out when <u>he</u> broke the record! In fact, I wonder if there were calls for Gehrig to go one more and quit. I doubt it. Third, I'll bet Gehrig would be there cheering Cal on if he were still alive. Records are made to be broken.

If the course were the same every year, I'm sure it would get boring. But it's not. They keep trying to Lance-proof the race, and he keeps winning it. As long as the challenge is still there, he should ride until he can't ride anymore.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

It has never been my impression that Lance has ever been motivated by money. So, I doubt that he will all of the sudden become "greedy" and hang on to the bitter end of the income stream. 


In fact, every chance he gets he make a statement that he "still loves the bike" and "still love his job". Under those conditions I would keep going until I am no longer competive at his level. After the last couple of weeks, I belive, and I suspect LA does too, that there are still a few good years in those, legs, lungs and spirit...

Retire? Hell no...go for 7 or the Giro....or???


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

No, not entirely. 

I think making this the last Tour is not a bad idea, based mainly on his reverence for the event and for the greats who have come before him. Nothing left to prove.

Racing the Giro, the Vuelta and some of the Classics would be a great way to wind down a career. He has a gift that comes along so rarely; it would be a shame to shelve it while it's still so strong. 

A cut and dried retirement is not the way to go for someone with his talent. A gradual wind down would be better. Cycling affords that opportunity in a way that most sports do not. Look at Eki - still riding strong with a role to play at 39 years old. His days of individual glory are long behind him, yet he can still enjoy his craft and contribute, albeit in a different way.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Very few elite athletes retire at the top.*

I think it has something to do with the ego and confidence that got them to the top to begin with. I'd like to see him do the Giro or Vuelta instead of another tour.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Does anyone share the feeling that Lance should now retire, at least from the Tour? He's won more Tours, and finished this year (almost) clearly dominant. He's done it all. There's nothing left to prove. He has plenty of money, and likely could continue to make millions per year for a while from endorsements even without racing.
> 
> Will going for more risk him coming off as greedy, and also risk losing and going out will less prestige than he has now? Will some anti-fans get so peeved at seeing him dominate (assuming continues to) that someone interferes with the race? Should he quit while he's ahead?
> 
> I'm leaning towards retire now.


Is it really about money? Or proving something? Maybe he really loves the "game."

Really, he has a great TEAM, and the entire team is focused on one goal, winning the TdF for Lance. How many other teams are truly like this? Do you think Lance would win if he were riding for this year's Telekom or CSC (minus their leaders)? Postal/Lance has had as flawless a tour as possible- and that cannot be said for anyone else at this point.

I'd like to see him tackle the Giro...


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*I hope he retires*



Dave Hickey said:


> I think it has something to do with the ego and confidence that got them to the top to begin with. I'd like to see him do the Giro or Vuelta instead of another tour.


but don't think he will.

As I've said I think this Giro/Vuelta talk is so much horsehockey. Lance is a Tour rider, period. That's where his passion is, and if he's racing a bike, that's where he'll be.


----------



## Flav (Jun 24, 2004)

*My sentiments, exactly.*



mohair_chair said:


> No.
> 
> He should go until he doesn't feel like racing anymore. He should win seven if he can. He should be as greedy as he can be and win everything he can. It's not his fault he's too good at what he does. Oh, wait, actually some of that is his fault. He works harder than most.
> 
> ...


I was going to mention Cal Ripken, too. You're dead on. I'd love to see him keep beating 'them' at their own game.


----------



## Niwot (Jul 16, 2004)

*He wants to ride a Giro*

Armstrong has said, on several occasions, that he would like to ride the Giro before he retires. He has hinted that he would do so the year after his last TdF.

Maybe that's where people are coming up with this story about Lance not riding the Tour any more, they're taking a few off-hand comments and trying to piece them together in a story.

I think Lance rides the Tour next year. I think he wants to keep the team going, and the new sponsor(s) will provide a lot less money if Lance doesn't ride the Tour in 2005. Maybe he will ride the Giro in '06.

As for what he should do, he should do whatever he wants to do, whether that's stepping off the bike for good on Sunday or riding the TdF until he's 40. I'm not worried about him eventually not winning, if he keeps riding -- he's accomplished enough that he can't tarnish what he's already done. If he wants to keep on going until he's used every drop of fuel in the tank, more power to him. If he wants to forget about the bike and sit on the beach, that's ok too.


----------



## Icefrk13 (Jul 2, 2004)

*He must keep rideing*

Cause when he retires I think we will loose are wall to wall cycling coverage, and it will go back to 1 hr on saturday's for a recap.

Matt


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Personally, I think he should. But what the hell do I know...?


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

I think most true cycling fans would love to see him win some other events, but the reality is that he gets paid by the non-cycling public, who only know about the TdF. Thus, his celebrity his tied to the event...his sponsors expect him to win; it's what he gets paid for. He uses his celebrity for his cause, the LAF, so although I would like to see him defocus on the TdF, it is unlikely to happen. It may not be good for the sport, but it is great for his charities.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

He's peaked. A year ago he was the 5th person to win 5 on the 100th anniversary. This year he's (almost) the first person to win 6. There won't be as much interest next year. If he wins, it would be taken for granted. If he loses ... oh well, it was bound to happen. If he wins the Giro or Vuelta, big deal, it's not as big as the Tour. If he were to win all three big tours in one year ... well, OK, that would be something. 

I think he likes being "The Man." I think he likes the attention. I think he feels he has a least a few more year in him. I think he'll continue, because he's Lance. 

He should do whatever makes him happy. He's got plenty of money. He's got plenty of respect. 

I'd like to see him do the three tours in one year. I think he could do it. Even if he didn't, I'd respect him a lot for trying.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Yes.

Damiano Cunego is going to kick his ass next year.

Yes.

francois


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Lance will*

do whatever he and the team decide would be best. Next year or the year after he would make an excellent decoy to help another Postie make a run at The Yellow Jersey. I think he could do it, too.


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Does anyone share the feeling that Lance should now retire, at least from the Tour? He's won more Tours, and finished this year (almost) clearly dominant. He's done it all. There's nothing left to prove. He has plenty of money, and likely could continue to make millions per year for a while from endorsements even without racing.
> 
> Will going for more risk him coming off as greedy, and also risk losing and going out will less prestige than he has now? Will some anti-fans get so peeved at seeing him dominate (assuming continues to) that someone interferes with the race? Should he quit while he's ahead?
> 
> I'm leaning towards retire now.


I think we all would like to see him walk away on top (and he might) but I doubt it. We see this with most "singular" athletes. Lance loves to ride his bike - that's obvious(and the biggest difference between him and Jan. imho) But as with Jordan, Ali, Mays and many others - They love the journey - the process that allows them to get to that pinnacle. Competition is what gets him up and going, the fight, the struggle. It's never about money or fame with individuals like that - they simply need to compete at the highest level. He will not stop until he can no longer do that. Winning is one thing - They may realize when that window is closed - Loss of competetiveness is a lot harder to recognize and more painful to deal with


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

*I'd like to see Lance attempt...*

...to set the "classic" hour record. I'd also like to see him win both of the other GTs in the same year. There's nothing left to prove in the TdF.


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Part of me wants to see him quit while on top. But another part of me wants to see the yellow jersey taken from him from the next deserving star. 

He demolished the competition this year. If he doesn't race the Tour next year, everyone will say that whoever won only won because Lance wasn't there. 

How about an inter-team rivalry between Lance and Floyd?


----------



## Lazywriter (Mar 8, 2002)

*I am a Lance supporter, but you are naive to say it is not*

about the money. It is always about the money, always. Yes, he wants to make history and he is competitive and wants to win, but this is big business and he is looking to cash in while he can. If I had that earning potiential, I would maximize it for as long as I could. Another year in the TDF gives him another year os endorsements. He was like #20 on the highest paid athlete list at alomost $20 million last year. That is big $ and if he can make another $20 he is going to do it. 






mgp said:


> Part of me wants to see him quit while on top. But another part of me wants to see the yellow jersey taken from him from the next deserving star.
> 
> He demolished the competition this year. If he doesn't race the Tour next year, everyone will say that whoever won only won because Lance wasn't there.
> 
> How about an inter-team rivalry between Lance and Floyd?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*No Retirement*

I think the man should ride until Jan exits the Old Folks home and wins the TDF due to the fact that Lance croaks of a stroke during his 35th Tour win. Old german cycling fans will rejoice while changing their depends.

In fact, I want Lance to ride until they rename the TDF the Armstrong mystery adventure, with Bob Roll as your host.

Or even better: Rename the TDF:

The race that the cheese eating surrender monkeys created and could never win again after Lance started riding.


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*THE "GIRO" S/B NEXT*

........


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

*What about the people at Discovery Channel?*

Didn't I see Lance say that he would be riding the Tour next year on the Lance Chronicles episode at the press conference announcing Discovery Channel's sponsorship.

I find it hard to believe that Discovery (which is, I believe, owned by Disney [can anyone confirm this?]) would make a mulitmillion commitment to sponsor a cycling team that did not include Lance Armstrong riding the TdF. This deal was signed in June and LA took time from his Tour prep to fly back to the US for the announcement. Again, is this likely unless LA is riding the next Tour?

LA has created an interest in cycling in millions of Americans that had no prior interest. Going for a historic 7th will only increase this. Discovery is almost certainly banking on this increased interest. Riding the Giro or Worlds or Spring Classics just would not be the same.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*race & promote more races in the USA*

do other races and prove himself, but still ride the Tour day France as a "king maker" 
also promote more races in our US


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

bsdc said:


> He's peaked. A year ago he was the 5th person to win 5 on the 100th anniversary. This year he's (almost) the first person to win 6. There won't be as much interest next year.


Even if Lance has peaked, he's still head and shoulders above the competition, as proven by his performance this year.

Next year's Tour will be just as highly anticipated as this year, if only because the next wave of riders (Karpets, Totschnig, Basso, Rogers, etc.) looks set to challenge Armstrong. Plus there will be the usual shuffling of teams and riders. 

There will also be a lot of drama when Armstrong actually comes up against somebody stronger than him in the mountains, and has to play the role of the underdog.


----------



## steve1244 (Mar 28, 2002)

*A big issue is whether he can,*

retire next year, that is. I believe as part of Discovery Channel's agreement to sponsor the team, Lance committed to racing next year. Whether that commitment specifically requires him to race in the TdF, I don't know. I would imagine that it does, though. If I'm Discovery Channel, I don't do the deal unless I have a guarantee that Lance is competing in the race that gives me the best chance to obtain the highest possible ROI.


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

*I don't think other races would do it*

You don't hire the Indy 500 champ and then say, well skip Indy, but do the others in the "Indy series" to prove yourself and promote racing overall. TdF is the BIG ONE, and I tend to think that Discovery would have assured themselves of Lance's participation next year before signing the sponsorship.

As for waiting a year or two (as some sites have suggested), that's just crazy. Lance is getting older and it wouldn't make any sense to skip one, then think he could come back and win.


----------



## carbonfred (May 26, 2004)

*Yeah Right!*



francois said:


> Yes.
> 
> Damiano Cunego is going to kick his ass next year.
> 
> ...


This is from the guy who thought it was Ullrich's year. Reminds me of how Simoni was all cocky after winning the Giro and hasn't done squat in the TdF GC-wise. Cunego is an up and coming star, but at this point could probably be out time-trialed by Sheryl Crow.


----------

